# Cape Point Special Rods are in.



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey guys just a head's up.

The Cape point special rods from the Ocean Master line are in stock at BPS in Concord, NC. The rod is a beauty (blue color) and light in comparison to the original OM 12. The rod are available in 12 ft and 11ft. The guides are alconite. However,the only issue that I am going to have to get comfortable with is that it does not have a grip for the butt. More than likely I will probably invest in some form heat shrink . Xpierrat said the cork and any other handle cover will add more weight and resistance to your cast in another thread. The bottom line to his thread is that it should be viewed as tool and we should use it as such.
Kudos to Xpierrat I know he was involved in the prototype work for this rod, I am looking forward to buying one.

Tight lines Tarp


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Rod grips....*

Check out the grip tape that is out there. The store stocks some in differnt colors.... wrap just a touch where you think you might need help.

I have some just above the reel seat where I hold the rod when cranking.

Da Rat


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Saw those the other night. Not so sure I like them as much as the original OM's. Theyre sharp looking thats for sure. Most deffinately needs a shot of tape here and there. Just kind of partial to the full cork grip of the regular OM's though. I guess for hours on end of holding the rob, it would get tedious, but doesnt it seem to be with MOST any rod when ya aint catchin  Deffinately a looker though.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Are they available through the catalogue yet or will I have to wait until I can make it down to charlotte again.


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Narf, call'em and describe it to them and they will find the item # for if then you can get it sent to you. 

Hey rat, what is the 11' rated for? What kinda change we talkin? That $150 you spoke about earlier?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Has anyone checked availability at the Hampton
store yet?

Thanks


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Hey Rat....*

Got a picture of the rod? Word is it's purdy! ....Hat


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

That's purdy! How do yo think the blue yonder would pair with that. Blue on Blue.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

A blue Yonder or a blue Avet would be sweet on that rig. 

That's the best production rod I've seen yet.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

think i might have to get one fer christmas fer my avet


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Pretty stick but that*

joker needs a cork butt and cork upper grip bad. .....Hat


----------



## Tuck (Oct 29, 2003)

Basically the same blank Hat as the original OM, sept blue, but that is how they dropped 9oz from the thing. Dumped the cork and massive reel seat. I think just a touch of grip tap where ya lay ya hands will all she will need.
Eyes uh bulgin', mouth waterin' fer one now, like I saw a purdy gal or somethin.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

i think i saw a post about a 12'6" that could come out...anyone know anything about that.?..i think illl have to get one for the 525 whether its 12 or 12.5.awesome looking rod....im thinking 4" of shrinktube at the butt cap and another 4" at the lower part of the reel seat.....also the only difference i see in the two rods is the look and the reels seat.i know the cape point special is lighter cuz of no grip but why is it more expensive?are there better guides?


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Chris*

we are working on getting a 12'6" model and yes it has much better guides.


The 12"6" will be awhile....  

Da Rat


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*reel seat*

I really like the slideing reel seat, just be sure to put a wrap of tape around it after you secure it or that pretty blue yonder might take a dive into the surf or off the end of a pier.It happened to me. I have that seat on several reels.


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*I...*

highly recommend the use of a reel clamp for any reel 525 size or larger.... Just to be safe when that big one hits.  


Da rat


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

*Guide system*

Maybe I missed this post, but is the guide system the New concept on the spinning versions?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Xpierrat, very nice job designing that rod. It's on my Christmas list.


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Rod design...*

Hey I gave some imput...... but most of it was done by others...
Da Rat


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Hey Rat do the guys in the Hampton store know they are in yet?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Clyde said:


> A blue Yonder or a blue Avet would be sweet on that rig.
> 
> That's the best production rod I've seen yet.



hmmmm...the mice in the wheels a turnin......nice rod....$150.00?....sold....prolly gonna put that diamnd shink tube on her..........


Hey Hat....I bet I have mine b4 you get yours


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Better get it before Dec 2nd.*

Theres a brand new shiny custom being built right now.  I pick it up that Fri. eve at Wilbers .....Hat


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Damn....ya quick ,bastidge!...wait til I hit that mega millions!  ....well...besides that ....I will be pickin up ,one of em specials....

Hat ,so ya gonna have it fer the tourney?I gotsa get my grubby paws on it....there might be a stradic in it fer you


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!*

Sure is pretty!!!!


----------



## Xpierrat (Dec 4, 2003)

*Shooter,*

I dought it.... Ya'll have to lead dem boys by the hand.  

Da rat


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

They have them at the BPS in Ft. Lauderdale, Fl. was just there today and saw them. It's a nice rod  not that I could afford it  
Fisherkid


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

*Sweet!!!*

Awww crap, now I gotta wipe the drool off the keyboard!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jus talked to Mike @ [email protected] our Hampton store:
Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World
1972 Power Plant Pkwy, Hampton, VA 
757-262-5200


they should have these rods stocked by tha 1st week of December.....

I know what I'm adding to my letter to the North Pole


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Jus talked to Mike @ [email protected] our Hampton store:
> Bass Pro Shops Outdoor World
> 1972 Power Plant Pkwy, Hampton, VA
> 757-262-5200
> ...



Whore...well i geuss thats the pot callen the kettle black im gettin me one of the things to


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

opps


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I tried and tried to wait on them puppies but had to break down and get a custom built just so I would have sumthang to fish with in the tourny, life is tuff


----------

